# Your favourite street



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

willo said:


> another 2 pictures of Gran Via (Madrid)
> 
> (see above)


That is a pretty incredible street.


----------



## Austraarabian (Jan 16, 2007)

Two favourite streets in Australia:

Pitt St SYDNEY











George St SYDNEY (from window)











George St Continued....


----------



## Herr Lind (Dec 24, 2006)

Nevsky Prospekt (St. Petersburg)



























Skobelevskaya Street (Moscow)


----------



## ckm (Apr 7, 2006)

Times Sq./Broadway, the 5th Ave. or Madison - NYC

In Paris La Seine!  or the axe Rivoli - Concorde - Champs Élysées 

As single square / places Times Square and Concorde


----------



## indochinas (May 28, 2010)

*Silom road* in Bangkok


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Berrini Avenue,São Paulo,Brazil


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Paseo de la Reforma























[/QUOTE]


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Oxford Street, London!!!


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

Slamet Riyadi St. 
-Solo, Central Java, Indonesia-

You can enjoy:

*1. Car Free Day*





































*2. an 1896 locomotive crossing the downtown*



















*3. Citywalk*



















*4. The Carnival!*










The crowds..


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Avenida Afonso Pena*, Belo Horizonte


----------



## Sramaya (Jun 6, 2010)

Massachusetts Avenue - Washington DC


----------



## The_Alchemist (Sep 7, 2009)

One of my faves is surely Trubarjeva street in Ljubljana. A long narrow street sorrounded by small medieval houses with shops and other stuff. It's quite lovely and has a nice atmosphere.


----------



## flesh_is_weak (Jun 16, 2006)

Insadong Street, Seoul, South Korea


----------



## honeydanny (Feb 12, 2010)

Gran Via for me too


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

I have too many 

1. *5th Avenue, New York City*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ddiimmiittrrii/4344652737/


2. *Old Bond Street, London*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3600860036/sizes/l/


3. *Collins Street, Melbourne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/paddington62/3514391211/sizes/l/


4. *George Street, Sydney*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3371488270/sizes/l/


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Gran Via, Madrid

Rue de Francaise, Istanbul

Istiklal Caddesi Istanbul

main Plaza, Valencia


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

...and in my hometown, Regents Street, London


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

*Nathan Road, Kowloon*

By Codino Divino
http://www.pbase.com/accl


----------



## Spoolmak (Aug 4, 2007)

Las Vegas BLVD


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

pics!


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

oh yeh, *Gran Via in Madrid* - what's not to like:









http://saulon.wordpress.com/2010/04/05/¡felicidades-gran-via/

* Plaza del Ayuntamiento, Valencia*









www.ojodigital.com


*Istiklal Caddesi, Istanbul*









www.eser24.com








www.wowturkey.com
































*Rue de Francaise, Istanbul*
















thanx to Alan















www.cooltownstudios.com

Mostecka Street, Prague









www.wikimedia.org


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

...and in my hometown, Regents Street, London









http://anitamartini.wordpress.com/2009/03/14/dirty-old-river-must-you-keep-rolling-london-day-2/















http://shoepydoo.files.wordpress.com, http://i.thisislondon.co.uk








Jason hawkes, http://cache.boston.com








Jason hawkes, http://cache.boston.com
















www.dailymail.co.uk, www.wikimedia.org 








http://goodnightlondon.org















www.guardian.co.uk, www.creativereview.co.uk
















www.dailymail.co.uk, www.misterseed.com


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Qianmen, Beijing









http://cache.boston.com















http://i2.sinaimg.cn















http://english.cri.cn, http://cache.daylife.com








http://hua.umf.maine.edu


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

*Strasbourg rue de cathedrale*, France










*Dluga Street, Gdansk, Poland*

























www.mapofpoland.pl, www.happytellus.com









www.mapofpoland.net















www.zdjecia.sklep.pl


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

*Nanjing Road, Shanghai*









http://travel.nationalgeographic.com















http://linguistlist.org, www.nationalgeographic.com
























Chinagirl, www.photobucket.com, www.china-discovery.com









http://i3.6.cn/cvbnm








http://i3.6.cn/cvbnm








http://i3.6.cn/cvbnm


----------



## Balaputradewa (Jul 11, 2008)

*Green Jakarta*
*Indonesia*






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

The meir in Antwerp!


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Broadway, San Diego, California









Broadway & Fifth Avenue


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

I would certainly endorse The Gran Via and Istiklal Cadessi

Others:-
Michigan Ave - Chicago
Park Avenue - NYC
The Nevsky - St Petersburg
The Great Boulevard - Budapest
Corrientes and Diagonal Norte - Buenos Aires
18 de Julio - Montevideo

and one I haven't visited:-
Nanking Road - Shanghai


----------



## mazhulka (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi)
my favorite street is Gediminas street in Vilnius...i walked along so many times...


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Michigan Ave in Chicago is also one of my favs along Park Avenue and 5th Ave too.


----------



## Adeline (Jul 16, 2010)

I swear, If I see one more picture of Istanbul I'm emigrating to Turkey :master:

On topic..

I have to say Tkalča, Zagreb



and

Praška street


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Avenida Da Liberdade in Lisbon, maybe not as lively as La Rambla, but impressive nonetheless.




























Avenida 9 de Julio in Buenos Aires is impressive too.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

A couple of comments:

1. fabulous pictures and places. It does show that human beings have something to be proud of.

2. Almost all the streets are old or very old buildings. New cities are rarely mentioned. I won't draw conclusions but my guess is that most modernist and postmodern work is out of scale or lacks human detail.

3. Is it time to revive some of these styles? Probably cost prohibitive nowadays.


----------



## Indeleble (Feb 21, 2009)

Av. Francisco de Miranda, Caracas - Venezuela


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*1. Avenida Paulista, São Paulo, Brazil*






















































*MASP Museum*


























*During the traditional São Silvestre Race*

*2. Atlantic Avenue, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*




























*3. Avenida Visconde de Souza Franco, Belém, Brazil*




































*4. Avenida Almirante Barroso, Belém, Brazil*


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

For me: Every street in amsterdam bikes everywhere


----------



## Zach759 (May 20, 2010)

Bourbon Street


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

For Metro Manila, my favorite would be *Quezon Ave*. I love to cruise this avenue especially on a Friday night.


----------



## Bricken Ridge (Feb 16, 2008)

tigerboy said:


> Most ppl seem to prefer the big set piece stunners like Les Champs, Fifth Ave. or the mag Mile.
> 
> I like streets which speak to me and my interests. In London I like St. martin's lane in the West end leading up from Trafalgar Sq. it has the Albery, Duke of York and Coliseum theatres, the Salisbury a beautiful old Victorian pub, cafes, restaurants etc. it has covent garden on one side and Soho on the other. It is great to sit in St. martin's lane and realise the inner West end is spread out around you.
> 
> In paris I love Rue Notre Dame des champs. in Montparnasse. it is nothing really tucked away behind raspail etc but it has my favourite cafe and is so close to all my city haunts. It is my little place in Paris.




agree. those less famous streets with nondescript landmarks are the best to tread, more relaxing and personal and tells a story.


----------



## Bricken Ridge (Feb 16, 2008)

Sen said:


> from the picture Madrid looks more north american than european.



it's very european, trust me.


----------



## Bricken Ridge (Feb 16, 2008)

Sramaya said:


> Massachusetts Avenue - Washington DC



the embassy row can be boring more like fortification central.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

If I have to pick on it's the Niederdorfstrasse. It doesn't have a specially nice architecture, it's just an narrow lane in the old town of Zürich, it's the cafes and bars that I like.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

The National Mall in Washington, DC.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Favourite street? No clue. Though there are streets that really give of a special vibe. I "like" the Boulevard de Belleville in Paris.

Also, it's not really a street, more like a few blocks, but the whole "Gamara" area in Lima, Peru, is a completely crazy place.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Centre Place, Melbourne


Vintage / People / Photography by ►CubaGallery, on Flickr

GRAFFITI_MELBOURNE_100911 - 140 by baddogwhiskas, on Flickr


----------



## Bricken Ridge (Feb 16, 2008)

^^the ambience is very similar to the streets in Latin Quartier in Paris.


----------



## Bricken Ridge (Feb 16, 2008)

earthJoker said:


> If I have to pick on it's the Niederdorfstrasse. It doesn't have a specially nice architecture, it's just an narrow lane in the old town of Zürich, it's the cafes and bars that I like.



one of my favorites too- a lot to offer from boutiques, restaurants and bars on the 1st and 2nd levels and specialty clubs, smoking rooms and more bars on the upper upper levels.


----------



## Bricken Ridge (Feb 16, 2008)

Marcanadian said:


> *Yonge Street, Toronto - Longest Street in the World*
> 
> Lots of nightlife, entertainment and shopping!



i'll take Bloor Street first over Yonge.


----------



## Bricken Ridge (Feb 16, 2008)

RafflesCity said:


> In Singapore, my favourite street is Orchard Road. Love the sense of colour and the crowd (vibrant but not too jostling), and the malls lining both sides.



great promenade for shopping but when the stores close by evening, there's not much activity here.


----------



## Fitzrovian (Oct 12, 2011)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Centre Place, Melbourne
> 
> 
> Vintage / People / Photography by ►CubaGallery, on Flickr
> ...


Beautiful. I love Melbourne!


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

In my city, Lisbon, it would be *Avenida da Liberdade*



















Worldwide, i have to choose *Magnificent Mile*, Chicago


----------



## Fitzrovian (Oct 12, 2011)

Everyone knows about the big avenues of Manhattan, but here are a few of my favorite residential streets in Brooklyn. 

Cranberry Street in Brooklyn Heights:

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Brook..._njsH_gdmlMpkCXhg&cbp=12,297.98,,0,-2.63&z=17

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Brook...xykEiOtgCTW8FRHyA&cbp=12,106.11,,0,-2.82&z=17

2nd Place in Carroll Gardens:

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Brook...q_xGGwaN0PoT28ZSEVmBvg&cbp=12,113.88,,0,-4.44

3rd Street in Park Slope:

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Park+...D2tMQbwgW3RaFTr6szEHDQ&cbp=12,293.12,,0,-5.81


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*New York City*

Broadway - NYC

5th Avenue - NYC

Avenue of the Americas - Mid town Manhattan - 

42nd Street (infamous theatre district) - Mid town Manhattan - NYC

Canyon of Heroes (Lower Broadway) - Lower Manhattan - NYC

Park Avenue (infamous Pan Am building one) - Mid town Manhattan

Wall Street (World's financial center) - Lower Manhattan - NYC

Lexington Avenue (chrystler building one) - mid town Manhattan



*Chicago*

Lake Shore Drive

Michigan Avenue


*Los Angeles*

Hollywood Boulevard


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

Hindustani said:


> *New York City*
> 
> Broadway - NYC
> 
> ...


There are more for LA... 
Melrose
Wilshire
Sunset 
Rodeo Dr.


----------



## Gobbo (Jul 26, 2007)

Streets that I like in cities I have visited:

*Copenhagen:*

Istedgade
Studiestræde
Vesterbrogade

*Hamburg:*

Reeperbahn
Steindamm

*Torino:*

Via Po
Via Roma

*Aalborg:*

Jomfru Ane Gade

*Aarhus:*

Åboulevarden

*Skagen:*

Havnegade

*Berlin:*

Strasse des 17. Juni
Unter den Linden
Kurfürstenstrasse

*Paris:*

Champs d´Elyssé


----------



## Letniczka (Feb 4, 2007)

Jungfernstieg in Hamburg.

360° pano:
http://vrhamburg.mheitmann.ch/alsteranleger

bing view:








(image hosted on imageshack.us)


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

I like the Meir in Antwerp!

In my own country I like De Leidsestraat in Amsterdam. It doesn't have classy buildings of luxury stores, but it is vibrant and dirty. Its a convenient street for me, it has al the shops/restaurants I needed.


----------



## Letniczka (Feb 4, 2007)

Many nice streets in Northern Germany, 
for example Schnoor, Bremen:








(wiki photo)

My favorite Asian street:
Dihua, Taipei, Taiwan.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSKeJwrJHY4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=OWvolYMQ0E0


----------



## Aerin (May 19, 2008)

Haven't decided on a favorite, but these are some of the ones that I have liked:

Avenida Atlantica, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil

Looking North from Our Balcony by Danburg Murmur, on Flickr


Kurazukuri St, Kawagoe, Japan








http://www.flickr.com/photos/asa-moya/3352876803/


Pontocho, Kyoto, Japan

Pontocho by juanmapd, on Flickr


Calle Independencia, Tlaquepaque, Mexico








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vicva/2719130260/sizes/z/in/photostream/


I also like Charles St in Boston but I can't find any decent pics of it.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Bricken Ridge said:


> i'll take Bloor Street first over Yonge.


But none of these streets have any atmosphere or even trees. My pick would be Queen Street East or West, Hardord Street or Baldwin Street, now that's the most cosy street in Toronto.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

From the high-profile kind of streets/boulevards, I'd pick

Several Parisian boulevards, especially St. Michel, Montparnasse, Rivoli, Raspail, and the long line of Bd. de la Madeleine + des Capucines + des Italiens + Montmartre + Poissonniere + de Bonne Nouvelle + Saint Martin; plus all the left quai from Quai Anatole France to Quai de la Tournelle. Champs Elysees is amazing but unpleasant to walk through for me (too many tourists). 

From Barcelona: La Rambla (the only crowded place I love), Rambla de Catalunya and Passeig de Gracia. The whole of Barcelona's boulevards merits a mention though - amazing stuff. 

Rome: Corso, major chunks of Lungotevere

London: Charing Cross, High Holborn

Budapest: the left bank (Pesti also rakpart)

Thessaloniki: Agiou Dimitriou

Bucharest: the Balcescu-Magheru-Catargiu-Aviatorilor vertical ax; Regina Elisabeta boulevard, Dacia boulevard, Carol boulevard.


BUT I am more of a fan of small, intimate streets. Paris and especially Rome are outstanding for this, but it's also what I liked most London too.


----------



## Bricken Ridge (Feb 16, 2008)

Urbanista1 said:


> But none of these streets have any atmosphere or even trees. My pick would be Queen Street East or West, Hardord Street or Baldwin Street, now that's the most cosy street in Toronto.



agree. the comparison i made was between yonge and bloor. they're both urban jungles except that bloor has a more high end punch plus the beautiful ROM.


----------



## Metro007 (Apr 18, 2011)

Temple Bar Street in Dublin is nice and has a lot of bars...


----------



## LuisClaudio (Sep 13, 2011)

Champs-Elyseés


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Urbanista1 said:


> But none of these streets have any atmosphere or even trees. My pick would be Queen Street East or West, Hardord Street or Baldwin Street, now that's the most cosy street in Toronto.


Yonge isn't the prettiest street, but to say it has no atmosphere is just bizarre. Atmosphere/character Yonge Street has in spades. My favourite street is Ste. Catharines in Montreal. Btw, Bloor does have trees:

*The Mink Mile - Bloor Street*


----------

